

Google Drive for Work - samcrawford
http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/business/driveforwork/

======
forca
Cannot and will not ever trust Google with my data or that of any employer for
which I am affiliated. Full stop. I dislike associating my data with a company
whose sole job is making money from ads. I dislike their business model, their
history of trust, their tax evasion offshore company shell games, their
digging through data to serve ads. No, thank you.

There will come a day, mark my words, when there will be a breach of epic
proportions due to trusting cloud providers when instead, we should host our
own data.

------
timdafweak
I am seriously thinking about dumping my Dropbox subscription plan in favor of
Google Drive.

BUT the only thing standing in the way is Differential Sync. Does Google offer
this yet?

